# من قلب حصار غزة-مهندس فلسطيني يبني أجهزة منزلية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (31 مايو 2008)

غزة : انجز مهندس فلسطيني مجموعة من الاختراعات السهلة الاستعمال الرخيصة الثمن من شأنها المساهمة في تخفيف معاناة أهالي غزة الذين يعانون من قلة غاز الطهي ومشتقات الوقود فضلاً عن الكهرباء بسبب الحصار الذي طال زمنه واشتدت وطأته.
وأشار المهندس خالد بشير 47 عاماً، إلى أن الجهاز يولد درجة حرارة تصل لنحو 140 درجة مئوية ويعمل على إنضاج الطعام بالكهرباء والطاقة الشمسية إذ يواصل في حال غياب الشمس عملية إنضاجه للطعام أوتوماتيكياًُ بوساطة الكهرباء عبر جهاز استشعار بسيط يعمل على تحويل الجهاز من الطاقة الشمسية إلى الكهربائية بوساطة مسخن كهربائي ومنظم للحرارة.
وأضاف بشير أنه مزج الطين بالتبن الجاف للحصول على هيكل وجسم متينين للجهاز غير قابل للصدأ ومقاوم للصدمات ويحتفظ بالحرارة حسب المواصفات العالمية، بينما يتكون الغطاء العلوي للجهاز من الزجاج ورقائق الألمنيوم للحصول على سطح عاكس للحرارة، مشيراً إلى سهولة عمل الجهاز إذ يقتصر دور ربة المنزل على فتح باب الجهاز ووضع ما تريد طبخه وانتظار ساعتين لنضج الطعام.
وأوضح بشير أنه ابتكر أيضاً جهازاً لتحلية المياه عبارة عن صندوق معزول بطول أربعة أمتار وعرض متر واحد ومائل باتجاه الشمس ومغطى بزجاج ويتم تعبئة الماء فيه بواسطة صنبور خلفي مرة كل أسبوع ويتولد عنه يوميا نحو 28 لتراً من الماء المكرر، طبقاً لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".
ويعتمد الجهاز على أشعة الشمس التي تخترق الزجاج العلوي وتسخن الماء إلى درجة حرارة التبخير إذ يصطدم البخار المتصاعد بالسطح الداخلي للزجاج مما يؤدي إلى تكثفه وتحوله من بخار إلى ماء مسال يسقط على شكل طرات في مجرى خاص إلى خزان ماء الشرب داخل المنزل.




المصدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/NewsEng.aspx?numID=559
:75::75::75:​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، بارك الله فيك


----------

